# Zyxel Prestige 600 wireless router keeps dropping connection...



## Donkey Fly

Ok, We have had this router for a while now and recently, well since a few months, the router occasionally seems to drop connection. Here's a picture of the router where the connection is dropped.










There is this on the router.


PWR
LAN
WLAN
DSL
INTERNET

PWR is always lit obviously, that shows it's turned on. LAN has nothing lit because we are just using wireless to it, WLAN is lit cause of this, I'm not sure what DSL is but it must be good that it's lit and you can see in the image that Internet is not Lit. It should be.

When it isn't lit everything disocnnects including my Xbox 360 Live and Computer Internets. When trying to access the internet i get Cfgzfail or something like that.

This has been happening a couple of times daily lately and is a huge annoyance. It goes off for about 20-30 seconds and then comes back it on. It's as if the router keeps turning it's self on and off.

We thought it may be a dodgy wire and so we moved the router into the room with the phone in so there was no extra wire but this hasn't fixed the problem. We have phoned up our ISP a few times aswell but they say the problem isn't at their end and everything is up and running.

What can we do to fix this....an obvious solution would be to get another router but is there anything we can do with this Zyxel?

Thanks.


----------



## johnwill

Sounds like you have an ISP issue, or your interior wiring is causing you a problem.

I'm not convinced there's anything wrong with the modem/router, I suspect it's the signal dropping. Have you tried disconnecting ALL the phones or any other telephone line connected equipment to see if that changes the symptoms?


----------



## Donkey Fly

We tried disconnecting one the phones but that didn't seem to work.

If it is an ISP issue, hopefully it will be resolved soon as we are thinking of going onto Virgin anyway.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## johnwill

One of the phones? Try ALL of the phones!


----------



## TRAPPIT

Re: Zyxel Prestige 600 wireless router keeps dropping connection... 
Donkey fly,i have the exact same router and mine does the same thing,my isp is newtel in the uk,the router can from time to time drop the signal without warning,longest it went off for was 6/7 hours,its been ok for the last 6 months apart from the odd occasion,to remedy this i switched off my laptop and router for 10/15 minutes and restarted,this seems to remedy the problem,it may be a fault in the router and hours of usuage causing overheating,hence switching it off solving the problem,hope this helps.


----------



## Bobdogg

Hi I have just joined this site so forgive me if my reply is a few months late. I purchased a Zyxel Prestige router in July '07 and it quickly began to behave as you have described. At first I tried the switching-off and back on, rebooting computers, etc. I then began to look for other devices which might be causing interference. Eventually, I contacted Zyxel tech support in the UK. The supplied a firmware update which did not slove matters and they subsequently replaced the router. The new router appeared to work for several months but after six or eight months, it began dropping the dsl/internet connection with increasing frequency. It is now dropping the wireless signal and rebooting itself at random with ever increasing frequency; it can be stable for several hours or reboot several times an hour! I have gone through the usual routine of checking all connections, all settings, checked the DSL signal with my supplier, and updated the firmware to the latest version. I have also tried to contact Zyxel tech support however they have not bothered to reply to my enquiry!

Reading through various posts on different forums, it seems that the problem I am experiencing is extremely common with Zyxel Prestige routers and there isn't actually any solution apart from replacing the router with something from a different manufacturer! At the moment, I am seriously considering purchasing a Linksys WRT 54G as there is a lot of third party support and firmware available. 

Go luck with your own router however I suspect that you will drive yourself crazy rebooting it before you finally dump it in the bin!


----------



## linerz

Dude this router is crap it does the same thing to me, im fixing to get a new one. about every other month it starts dropping connection and logging me off of xbox live or make it lag so much to were i dont want to play and i would black out for around an hour. I am fixing to get the
DGL-4500 > Xtreme N Gaming Router 
i read revies on this router and they seem pretty good way better then this crap.


----------



## DamageHigh

I had same problem..
It seems to me that the router is overheating..so I drilled holes above the chip. You can remove top part of case and just look where is the chip position. Mark the position and drill...It worked for me...
You are doing it on your own responsibility.... 
Here is the picture...
http://slike.hr/slike/1/16102009176_88dbd.jpg
Sorry for the bad English.


----------



## cam115

i have got zyxel router, prestige 600 series. it is giveing me a relly badconnection for xbox live, i rang xbox up and they said ring the router support and unblock a load of ports (which i got the codes for). where can i find this support number? or should i ring my internet provider?

Would they be any easyer ways or should i just buy a new router.


----------

